# Sample Contract for you!



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is a contract I made using parts of about 5 different contracts I found on this site. I compiled them all together into something that works for me. Hope it works for you!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IMAGE;439531 said:


> Here is a contract I made using parts of about 5 different contracts I found on this site. I compiled them all together into something that works for me. Hope it works for you!


Ok it was to big and did not work the first time.

I broke it into 3 pages and uploaded them seperate. The only thing that I noticed that changed is the footers all say page 1 now.

Enjoy!


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

wow....i thought my contract was pretty decent. what are you an attorney in the off-season, just kidding. thats a really good contract. i need to step mine up as far as the legal jargon.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IMAGE;439531 said:


> Here is a contract I made using parts of about 5 different contracts I found on this site. I compiled them all together into something that works for me. Hope it works for you!





amscapes03;439561 said:


> wow....i thought my contract was pretty decent. what are you an attorney in the off-season, just kidding. thats a really good contract. i need to step mine up as far as the legal jargon.


haha, no. I copy/pasted parts from about 5 different contracts I found here on plowsite, added a few things here and there, then styled it to look seemless and professional.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe a thanks and something else at the end to make them feel special.... jmo very nice tho


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Needs a few more hearafters, herins, and where for art thou's. And those indemnification clauses always crack me up.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Snowpower;439601 said:


> Needs a few more hearafters, herins, and where for art thou's. And those indemnification clauses always crack me up.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice wok!payup


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought I gave my contract a lot of thought. WOW thats gotta be the best snow contract I have seen to date. Way to go. It has definetly given me new ideas for next years contracts.
Thankstymusic


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks a ton


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oasis;463265 said:


> I thought I gave my contract a lot of thought. WOW thats gotta be the best snow contract I have seen to date. Way to go. It has definetly given me new ideas for next years contracts.
> Thankstymusic


Can I ask you why you would have Blizzard plow photos on your web page if you don't use them? Not trying to bust your chops just wondering. Are you hoping or something?


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

with that part of slip and fall not being responsible.... Will that really work if someone falls?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Probally not. Any one can sue, for any reason. But slip and falls dont really hold up in court around here anyways. Mainly its just to deter them, and because I want to make sure it is stated and that my policy is clear. Plus it MAY come in handy, at least give me an arguement point in court. When it comes right down to it, it would be up to a judge or jury if they did want to sue.

I have an updated one, I will upload it in a minute.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is the updated, not much for changes, just tweaked.

I have an after the storm one also, its basically the same, just change the "during" to "after".


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice work, thank you!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Boycea;478514 said:


> Nice work, thank you!


No problem, all I ask is in return is NO LOWBALLING  Lets get the industry wages higher wesport


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Image is there anyway you can save that to an acrobat form and upload it? I don't have word so can't see it:crying: Just a question. Thanks Ken


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

that is a very nice contract. i am just getting into this adventure so this will be helpful. thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

streetfrog;478553 said:


> Hey Image is there anyway you can save that to an acrobat form and upload it? I don't have word so can't see it:crying: Just a question. Thanks Ken


Ken,
I tried saving it a bunch of different ways, but I dont have acrobat, so I cant save it that way. The best way I found to save it was as a webpage, but I cant attach a .htm file on here. PM me your email and I can email it to you as a webpage you can open in your web browser.

-Steve


----------



## cicnykid (Dec 31, 2007)

streetfrog;478553 said:



> Hey Image is there anyway you can save that to an acrobat form and upload it? I don't have word so can't see it:crying: Just a question. Thanks Ken


I had to remove the word art at the top and change the footer to get it under the max 100 KB pdf requirement but here it is


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks alot.. BTW My email is in my signature just click and :yow!: your there


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

streetfrog;479496 said:


> Thanks alot.. BTW My email is in my signature just click and :yow!: your there


Ken- maybe its time for me to get glasses... I missed that totally

Thanks Cicnykid:salute:


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

No prob and thank you


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Good job on the Contract

I see that a lot of my contract is used in there and I really like the way that you structured it. great job and very professional  One word of advice get your attorney to review it as they are legal professionals and they are going to see things that are missed or should be removed.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

One other thing I would personally do to benefit yourself is add the auto-renew clause.
It has saved me a bunch of time in the fall by not having to send out all of these contracts again. All that I do is send a letter that says thanks for your continued patronage and we hope that we have met your expectations in every regard blah blah blah.
I also really push for referrals at this time with an incentive to my existing clients and this is also the time to try and squeeze more work out of them.
For my Seasonals I send the same letter and an invoice for the season.
This method has really worked well for me

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't mean to hijack your thread but here is something else to think about adding

CONFIDENTIALITY: By accepting this Agreement, the Owner or the Agent acting on behalf of the Owner accepts the following Confidentiality Agreement. The contents of this Agreement (Terms & Conditions) are considered confidential and are considered the sole property of Cutting Edge Landscaping, Inc. This Agreement is considered proprietary information and is intended only for the purpose of extending an offer for services to be performed on the Owner's behalf. At no time prior to, during or after the term of this Agreement has expired, may the Owner, employees, subcontractors, agents, or customers of the Company, copy, print, distribute, or disseminate any of the contents contained in this Agreement to any individual not employed by the Company and specifically engaged in the administration of this Agreement on the Company's behalf, no matter if the contract is signed and accepted or rejected by the Owner or Agent of the Owner.

Jason


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JPMAKO;479625 said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread but here is something else to think about adding
> 
> CONFIDENTIALITY: By accepting this Agreement, the Owner or the Agent acting on behalf of the Owner accepts the following Confidentiality Agreement. The contents of this Agreement (Terms & Conditions) are considered confidential and are considered the sole property of Cutting Edge Landscaping, Inc. This Agreement is considered proprietary information and is intended only for the purpose of extending an offer for services to be performed on the Owner's behalf. At no time prior to, during or after the term of this Agreement has expired, may the Owner, employees, subcontractors, agents, or customers of the Company, copy, print, distribute, or disseminate any of the contents contained in this Agreement to any individual not employed by the Company and specifically engaged in the administration of this Agreement on the Company's behalf, no matter if the contract is signed and accepted or rejected by the Owner or Agent of the Owner.
> Jason


Oh that is some damb good stuff there!  Thanks for the main body of the contract. I was not sure who I got it from on here, I looked at about 10 I found on here and used parts of each, but I remember one was quite a bit, must of been yours

I really like that auto renew idea also, do you use that with commercial places also? Have you had any problem with people forgetting that it renews and you show up to someone else doing the work?

Thanks again, it looks like I will have to make some changes to next years contracts for sure now.
:salute:


----------

